# Asus-Gewinnspiel: Fragen beantworten und einen von 15 Preisen gewinnen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Asus-Gewinnspiel: Fragen beantworten und einen von 15 Preisen gewinnen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Asus-Gewinnspiel: Fragen beantworten und einen von 15 Preisen gewinnen [Anzeige]


----------



## Mplayer (18. Juli 2011)

> Die gestellten Fragen sind nicht ganz einfach, doch wer sich auf den  Produktseiten informiert, hat gute Chancen alles richtig zu beantworten.


Nicht ganz einfach? Das war ja mal total simpel. Ein klick pro Frage und die Antwort war gefunden.


----------



## Bennz (18. Juli 2011)

Mplayer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz einfach? Das war ja mal total simpel. Ein klick pro Frage und die Antwort war gefunden.


 
sau simpel


----------



## Papa (18. Juli 2011)

Da mach ich gleichmal mit, die Fragen sind leicht zu beantworten und mit etwas Glück, stauben wir hier was ab.


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juli 2011)

Total schwer...


----------



## Dragon70 (18. Juli 2011)

Find ich echt gut  von ASUS das die sowas veranstalten, ich werde auch mitmachen das steht fest . Und mal schauen vieleicht habe ich ja mal Glück


MFG Dragon


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2011)

Bei mir tritt immer ein Fehler auf.
Da wird gesagt ich soll bei Vorname und Nachname mindestens3 Zeichen eingeben..................


----------



## Andy.g (18. Juli 2011)

Na mal sehen obs was wird, hab noch nie was gewonnen


----------



## JimJuggy (19. Juli 2011)

Coole Idee, danke dafür. Leider kann ich keines der Teile wirklich gebrauchen und habe deshalb diesmal nicht mitgemacht. 
Aber viel Glück den anderen und hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder sowas.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich nichts gewinnen werde habe ich der Langeweile wegen mal mitgemacht.

Typisch Asus, warum wundert mich das nun nicht dass bei dem Gewinnspiel nichts funktioniert???
Das Absenden dauert bis zu 5min bis die Fehlermeldung kommt was Exx schon beschrieben hat mit den mindestens 3 Zeichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

Habe auch mal aus Spass mitgemacht.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juli 2011)

Hat bei mir eh nicht funktioniert 

Weder mit Firefox noch mit IE 8


----------



## uberkomander (21. Juli 2011)

Bei mir hat's gefunzt und das mit nem IE7 (!) 
Mal sehen was rauskommt...


----------



## Silvecio (21. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Hat bei mir eh nicht funktioniert
> 
> Weder mit Firefox noch mit IE 8


 
Probiers nochmal.

Bei mir hat es zwei Tage gedauert, bis es funzte...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Juli 2011)

Silvecio schrieb:


> Probiers nochmal.
> 
> Bei mir hat es zwei Tage gedauert, bis es funzte...


 Habe es nun noch mal mit Firefox probiert und nach dem 3 oder 4 mal wurde gesagt dass ich es erfolgreich abgesendet habe  Was für ein Kampf für die Erkenntnis das man eh nichts davon hat außer SPAM


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Juli 2011)

Hat bei mir (Opera) auch nicht geklappt...dann eben nicht ASUS...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Juli 2011)

Probiere es mehrmals oder morgen mal - Scheint nur bei Sonnenschein und niedriger Feuchtigkeit zu funktionieren


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Probiere es mehrmals oder morgen mal - Scheint nur bei Sonnenschein und niedriger Feuchtigkeit zu funktionieren


 ....na, morgen mal gucken! Wehe, die Sonne scheint morgen nicht ! 
Gruss....


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2011)

2 Buchstaben im Vornamen - du darfst dann nicht teilnehmen!
Diskrimination der Al´s 
Edit: Ja seltsamerweise ist es das gleiche Spiel wie mit der Asus Website, manchmal geht sie manchmal nicht, oder der Support...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Verdammt, man kann nur mitmachen, wenn man aus Deutschland oder Österreich kommt, was für eine Sauerei.


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verdammt, man kann nur mitmachen, wenn man aus Deutschland oder Österreich kommt, was für eine Sauerei.


 
Schade, die preise hätten mich sehr interessiert


----------



## Rayken (28. Juli 2011)

Hmmm soso laut Asus gibt es scheinbar keine Leute die einen Nachnamen nur mit 2 Buchstaben haben  Fail!

Musste ein Leerzeichen dahinter packen.

Wer sich so was ausdenkt war wohl noch nie in Asien... dabei ist Asus ja eine Asiatische Firma


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juli 2011)

Für mich sind die Preise uninteressant.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

Na man kann eigentlich schon froh sein wenn das Absenden seiner Daten überhaupt erst mal funktioniert 

Mich interessieren die Preise auch nicht. Aber ich dachte mir, wenn ich es nicht brauche gewinne ich nun Garantiert was  Und so eine Notfall Graka für den PC ist auch nie verkehrt.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2011)

Was haben hier alle für Probleme? Bei mir hat's gleich am 1. Tag funktioniert


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:
			
		

> Na man kann eigentlich schon froh sein wenn das Absenden seiner Daten überhaupt erst mal funktioniert
> 
> Mich interessieren die Preise auch nicht. Aber ich dachte mir, wenn ich es nicht brauche gewinne ich nun Garantiert was  Und so eine Notfall Graka für den PC ist auch nie verkehrt.



Wiso eine Graka? Bei den preisen ist doch keine Graka dabei. Also ich könnte auch mitmachen und das Zeug nacher verscherbelln aber ich lasse lieber den Leuten den Vortritt die mit soetwas auch anfangen können obwohl mein FritzBox stick auch sehr warm wird...habe soger extra Spawakühler draufgehauen!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was haben hier alle für Probleme? Bei mir hat's gleich am 1. Tag funktioniert


 Bist ja auch eine Glücksmarie 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wiso eine Graka? Bei den preisen ist doch keine  Graka dabei. Also ich könnte auch mitmachen und das Zeug nacher  verscherbelln aber ich lasse lieber den Leuten den Vortritt die mit  soetwas auch anfangen können obwohl mein FritzBox stick auch sehr warm  wird...habe soger extra Spawakühler draufgehauen!


Sorry, habe es mit einer PCGHX internen Gewinnspiel verwechselt. Da ging es um Asus Grafikkarten. Bei den Hundert Gewinnspielen kommt man hier total durcheinander. Abgesehen davon dass man bei keiner gewinnt. Ich zumindest nur an Erfahrungen  In diesem Gewinnspiel gibt es schon etwas was ich gebrauchen könnte. Wäre mir aber auch egal wenn ich wieder nichts gewinnen würde. Wie gesagt einfach mal nur just for fun mit gemacht


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:
			
		

> Bist ja auch eine Glücksmarie
> 
> Sorry, habe es mit einer PCGHX internen Gewinnspiel verwechselt. Da ging es um Asus Grafikkarten. Bei den Hundert Gewinnspielen kommt man hier total durcheinander. Abgesehen davon dass man bei keiner gewinnt. Ich zumindest nur an Erfahrungen  In diesem Gewinnspiel gibt es schon etwas was ich gebrauchen könnte. Wäre mir aber auch egal wenn ich wieder nichts gewinnen würde. Wie gesagt einfach mal nur just for fun mit gemacht



Man kann Grakas gewinnen? Ich muss mal ebent das Forum durchschnüffeln.  Also ich habe beim Logitech Gewinnspiel gewonnen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Man kann Grakas gewinnen? Ich muss mal ebent das Forum durchschnüffeln.  Also ich habe beim Logitech Gewinnspiel gewonnen.


 Ich noch nirgends. Aber was solls  Wenn ich etwas wirklich brauche kaufe ich es mir auch.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juli 2011)

Oder du hast glück und gewinnst etwas was du brauchen kannst.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

Quaaaatsch, daran glaubt niemand


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Quaaaatsch, daran glaubt niemand


 Auser wenn es ein Gewinnspiel gibt wo es 90Mio Preise gibt --> Germany Only


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Auser wenn es ein Gewinnspiel gibt wo es 90Mio Preise gibt --> Germany Only


 Ich würde mich schon über einen Lollie wo PCGH/X auf der Verpackung steht freuen.  Immerhin etwas ... auch kleine Dinge bringen freute.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juli 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Ich würde mich schon über einen Lollie wo PCGH/X auf der Verpackung steht freuen.  Immerhin etwas ... auch kleine Dinge bringen freute.


 Joa.  Wäre schon ganz nett. Oder ein Lolli in PCGH/X Schriftzug.


----------



## X Broster (30. Juli 2011)

Den WL-330N3G hätt ich mir fast bestellt(eine Werbung die bei mir wirkt, Wow), wäre da nicht Wlan ohne "n".

So muss ich weitersuchen.


----------



## benjasso (11. Oktober 2011)

@PCGH

Das Gewinnspiel ist eigentlich schon seit 31.08. beendet, die Gewinnseite noch immer erreichbar und eine Bekanntgabe der Gewinner hab ich auch nicht gesehen. Könnt ihr mal nachfragen, was da los ist?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Oktober 2011)

Auswertung erst 2012


----------



## benjasso (7. November 2012)

Gab es eigentlich Gewinner oder war das nur eine Datensammelaktion?


----------

